# 3 Trump Properties Hit With New Disabilities Violations Complaints



## mark handler (Oct 7, 2016)

3 Trump Properties Hit With New Disabilities Violations Complaints
Including his brand-new, “very special” hotel in Washington, D.C.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-disabilities-ada-violations_us_57f55d58e4b0b7aafe0bae74
.
Donald Trump’s new Washington, D.C., hotel violates the Americans with Disabilities Act, alleges a complaint filed on Sept. 29 with the Department of Justice. Three other complaints filed on or since that date allege ADA violations at Trump’s hotel and golf course in Doral, Florida, and at his golf course in Pine Hill, New Jersey, according to documents obtained by The Huffington Post.

The new allegations come after HuffPost reported in September that Trump’s properties had been sued at least eight times over the last 19 years for violating the ADA, and one of those properties was hit with an additional set of violations after a federal inspection. 

Trump settled five of those cases. Two others ended with Trump consent decrees and one was terminated when the Trump property in question went into bankruptcy. One case ― the only one Trump even came close to winning ― was dismissed at the request of both Trump and the plaintiff.

Once a complaint has been filed, it is up to the DOJ to choose whether to investigate the complaint and decide if additional measures like mediation or litigation are necessary.

The four recently filed complaints allege various accessibility issues at the three properties. Trump’s golf course in Doral does not have properly accessible parking, bathroom doors, curbs or tables in the bar area, said Nick Pavlak, who filed the complaint after visiting the course. Additionally, just two of the club’s 16 room types are accessible. HuffPost searched the room reservation system at the Doral on several dates and found that only “premier” grade rooms with one or two beds are listed as accessible. (Hotels are required by the ADA ensure that there are accessible rooms in various room classes similar to those available to other customers so that people with disabilities are not economically excluded.)

The complaint against the Trump National Golf Club in Pine Hill, outside of Philadelphia, was filed by Thomas Hamill, vice president of Advocates For Disabled Americans, who says he intended to become a club member. That club lacks required handicapped signs in its parking lot, has a dangerously sloped front entrance and an inaccessible bathroom, the complaint says.

At Trump’s newly opened hotel in Washington, D.C. ― which the Republican presidential nominee called “something very special” at a press conference held there last month ― only two of the building’s 12 room types are accessible to guests with disabilities, the complaint says. The complaint, which was filed by a member of Advocates For Disabled Americans who wishes to remain anonymous because of Trump’s notoriety, says that the cheapest room option in the hotel is not handicapped-accessible, and that the bathrooms in the hotel’s common areas violate ADA requirements.

A HuffPost search of the hotel’s reservation system for rooms on a number of different dates also matched this complaint: Only “premier” grade rooms with one or two beds were listed as accessible.

Those allegations are particularly surprising. The D.C. hotel, which occupies a government-owned building Trump leases, was recently opened after years of renovation. Trump has promoted it heavily, including at the press conference where he ostensibly renounced his racist birther beliefs.

“Now it is a great honor,” Trump said at the September event. “This is our brand-new ballroom. You can only see a small piece of it because we have it broken down but this is ― the hotel is completed. We’ll be having our opening ceremony in October and it’s gonna be something very special.”

Reached for comment, Trump Hotels spokeswoman Christine Da Silva did not address the new complaints, but instead referred to the organization’s September statement to HuffPost.

“It is the policy at all of our properties to comply with the Americans with Disabilities Act,” she said then. Referring to the previously reported eight cases and federal inspection, Da Silva said, “this handful of cases, many of which are over ten years old, are not representative of our organization’s strong record of ADA compliance.” Trump’s golf course in Pine Hill did not respond to requests for comment.

Trump has boasted about his ADA compliance. Last year, after he mocked a New York Times reporter with arthrogryposis, Trump defended himself by saying, “I spend millions a year, or millions of dollars on ramps and get rid of the stairs and different kinds of elevators all over and I’m gonna mock? I would never do that.”

Hamill took a dimmer view of Trump’s compliance with the ADA, which was passed in 1990. “There’s a civil rights law that’s been in effect for 25 years,” he said. “It’s not something that’s done for charity. It’s the law and it gives people with disabilities equal opportunity to use facilities.”

“With the Trump history towards the disabled, it is not surprising that Trump does not foster independence or dignity,” Anthony Brady, the civil rights lawyer who filed the complaints on behalf of the patrons, said in an email.

In the past, Trump’s attorneys have accused plaintiffs suing under the ADA of being repeat litigants. But the very structure of the ADA means there is a very good reason why people with disabilities have to file complaints alleging violations, disability rights lawyer Emily Munson told HuffPost last month.

“Because there is no enforcement agency [for ADA], it’s people with disabilities who have to go out and bring these suits” in order to ensure that violations are corrected, she said. The unfortunate result, Munson added, is that the very law that lays out the rights of the disabled forces “them to look like the bad guy” in order to ensure those rights are respected.


----------



## ICE (Oct 7, 2016)

That's great...especially if he gets elected.  Built in animosity towards the tail that wags the dog can only be a good thing.


----------



## conarb (Oct 7, 2016)

> Once a complaint has been filed, it is up to the DOJ to choose whether to investigate the complaint and decide if additional measures like mediation or litigation are necessary.



I doubt that the corrupt DOJ is going to follow up on that after Wikileaks has exposed the fact that the corrupt Clinton Foundation has paid James Comey $6 million dollars to recommend that the DOJ not prosecute Hillary Clinton and her Foundation.  

If Trump does get in he has vowed to eliminate lots of regulations, the first he should eliminate is everything regulated by the DOJ and bring criminal charges against James Comey and Loretta Lynch.  The ADA is an unconstitutional law that discriminates against all of us to favor certain people represented by criminal activist groups, a new Attorney General should bring RICO (*Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act¹) *actions against all civil rights activist groups (like #blacklivesmatter), feminist groups, and disability activist groups).  I just read today that male employees of Yahoo are bringing a discrimination suit against Marissa Mayer for favoring female employees over male employees.



			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> “When Savitt began at Yahoo the top managers reporting to her … including the chief editors of the verticals and magazines were less than 20 percent female. Within a year and a half those top managers were more than 80 percent female,” the lawsuit said. “Savitt has publicly expressed support for increasing the number of women in media and has intentionally hired and promoted women because of their gender, while terminating, demoting or laying off male employees because of their gender.
> 
> “Of the approximately 16 senior-level editorial employees hired or promoted by Savitt … in approximately an 18-month period, 14 of them, or 87 percent, were female,” the lawsuit said.²



Every dollar spent for special privileges for certain groups harms others. 


¹ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racketeer_Influenced_and_Corrupt_Organizations_Act

² http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2016/10...al-purge-of-male-employees-lawsuit-charges-2/


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2016)

Say what you "really" mean Conarb!
You "really" are a "mean man" aren't you?

I believe you are "old" too?


----------



## conarb (Oct 11, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Say what you "really" mean Conarb!



I mean nobody should be given extra-constitutional rights, the absolute worst part of ADA is putting retarded kids into our classrooms destroying our educational system, if it hasn't already been destroyed, we are losing our meritocracy and plunging into egalitarianism and Hitler's "New World Order".  Our DOJ is totally corrupt, haven't you been following Wikileaks?



> You "really" are a "mean man" aren't you?
> 
> I believe you are "old" too?



If you consider 81 old I am old, but that doesn't mean I should get any special privileges, I just don't want to continue to pay for special privileges for others.  Life is like football games, there has to be winners and losers.


----------



## jdfruit (Oct 11, 2016)

There is no real "justice" any more in the USA, only win or lose. If you are on the bad side of the dog fight, you fight back or surrender. Where any issue ends is with the best fighter. Right now the "special interests" have been the better fighters. Whether you agree or not with the winners is not relevant to the resultant laws coming from special interest winning the dog fight. As this country becomes more split into factions, each faction becomes a special interest so partisan there is no room for compromise or tolerance. 

Meritocracy was always an illusion, the personal interests and personal bias inside any of the systems always corrupted the results.


----------



## conarb (Oct 11, 2016)

jdfruit said:


> There is no real "justice" any more in the USA, only win or lose. If you are on the bad side of the dog fight, you fight back or surrender. Where any issue ends is with the best fighter. Right now the "special interests" have been the better fighters. Whether you agree or not with the winners is not relevant to the resultant laws coming from special interest winning the dog fight. As this country becomes more split into factions, each faction becomes a special interest so partisan there is no room for compromise or tolerance.
> 
> Meritocracy was always an illusion, the personal interests and personal bias inside any of the systems always corrupted the results.



JD:

So what do we do, fight back to preserve our freedoms?  Why does Mark Handler post these inflammatory articles day after day?  The feminists tried for years to get the ERA amendment approved, they at least tried to do it the right way by getting a Constitutional Amendment passed, they didn't succeed in getting enough states to ratify it but it's being enforced anyway, the arguments against it were that equality would remove the special privileges we gave women:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> They appealed to married women by stressing that the amendment would repeal protective laws such as alimony and eliminate the tendency for mothers to obtain custody over their children in divorce cases. It was suggested that single-sex bathrooms would be eliminated if the amendment were passed as well. Traditional women started to oppose the ERA. Schlafly said the ERA was designed for the benefit of young career women and warned that if men and women had to be treated identically it would threaten the security of middle-aged housewives with no job skills. They could no longer count on alimony. Women's colleges would have to admit men. Her argument that protective laws would be lost resonated with working-class women.¹



If disabled people want to be equal shouldn't they similarly lose all special privileges?  There was one reason and one reason only for *Johnson's Civil Rights law*, a law that could never obtain approval as a constitutional amendment, that was to  buy votes for the corrupt Democratic party, just look at what WIkileaks and DCleaks has revealed about corruption in the Democratic party, 


¹ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal_Rights_Amendment


----------



## Mark K (Oct 12, 2016)

Take the hate elsewhere.


----------



## conarb (Oct 12, 2016)

Mark K said:


> Take the hate elsewhere.



Spoken like a true Social Justice Warrior, I document LBJ's hatred from a left wing source (Snopes) and the feminist agenda from another source that leans left (Wikipedia) and you call it hatred?  Since when did building codes become a vehicle of political correctness?  To answer my own question it was when we went from the UBC intended as a code to protect health and safety and increase the tax base, to the International Codes intended to protect the health and safety and improve the common good, which has been used as a vehicle to grant unconstitutional privileges to certain preferred classes of people. 

As I've said over the years ground zero in this attack on out freedoms has been the educational system, a professor has a new book out on it, *Political Correctness and the Destruction of Social Order: Chronicling the Rise of the Pristine Self¹:*


			
				The College Fix said:
			
		

> Schwartz writes in the book that “this is a self that is touched by nothing but love. The problem is that nobody is touched by nothing but love, and so if a person has this as an expectation, if they have built their sense of themselves around this premise, the inevitable appearance of the something other than love blows this structure apart.”
> 
> He added in his interview that “the oversensitivity of individuals today, including political correctness and microaggressions, all stem from this idea that people operating under the notion of the pristine self view you as evil because you are showing them something other than love.”
> 
> ...




¹ https://www.amazon.com/Political-Correctness-Destruction-Social-Order-ebook/dp/B01M0I3CLG
² http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29435/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2016)

Mark K said:


> Take the hate elsewhere.



Is he speaking hate?

*Hate*
*HATE*, _verb transitive_ [Latin odi, for hodi.]

*1.* To dislike greatly; to have a great aversion to. It expresses less than abhor, detest, and abominate, unless pronounced with a peculiar emphasis.

Or is he speaking truth that you may not like or agree with?

*Truth*
*TRUTH*, _noun_

*1.* Conformity to fact or reality; exact accordance with that which is, or has been, or shall be. The _truth_ of history constitutes its whole value. 

*2.* True state of facts or things. The duty of a court of justice is to discover the_truth_ Witnesses are sworn to declare the _truth_ the whole _truth_ and nothing but the _truth_

*3.* Conformity of words to thoughts, which is called moral _truth_

*4.* Veracity; purity from falsehood; practice of speaking truth; habitual disposition to speak truth; as when we say, a man is a man of _truth_

*5.* Correct opinion.

*6.* Fidelity; constancy.

*7.* Honesty; virtue.

*8.* Exactness; conformity to rule.

*9.* Real fact of just principle; real state of things. There are innumerable truths with which we are not acquainted.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 12, 2016)

Mark, when first you posted on this forum I did not see you as the advocate for access you have become. You are to be commended for that, just as Conarb is to be commended as a "descenting" voice. As long as we can accept each others right to disagree and have the eloquence of Jim Fruits musings we are on the right track. The path differs for each of us but the goal is the same, "equal access (with assistance TBD) for all"


----------

